# [Sammelthread] Das Haustier, Helfer und Familienmitglieds Thema



## IICARUS (21. September 2022)

In Deutschland gibt es insgesamt einige Millionen Haustiere, wobei die Zahl in den vergangenen Jahren gestiegen ist. Darunter fallen Hunde und Katzen, Vögel, Aquarienbewohner, Reptilien und Kleintiere wie Hamster und Meerschweinchen und noch vieles mehr.

In diesem Thema geht es um eigene Haustiere.
Vielleicht wollt ihr uns von euren Lieblingen berichten. 

*Ich mache mal den Anfang... *

War mal mit meinem Hund zum Gassigehen spazieren und da meinte eine Pasantin... schön zu sehen, dein Hund hilft dir und du ihm.  

Damit hatte sie nicht gar nicht so unrecht. Zwar hatte ich in der Vergangenheit schon öfters mit Hunden und Katzen was zu tun, aber in diesem Fall ist es was ganz Besonderes.

Im Jahr 2010 hatte ich einen sehr schweren Verkehrsunfall und sitze seither im Rollstuhl. Wir sind damals bezüglich einer Barrierefreien Wohnung auch in einem Neubau umgezogen. Im hinteren Teil des Wohnhauses wurde dann alles abgerissen und neu aufgebaut. Es kamen Grünflächen dazu und Spielplätze. Das Ganze war im Jahr 2011 und kannte damals die Umgebung nicht und wenn nur aus dem Bereich der Haustür von der Straßenseite her.

Im Jahr 2017 kam dann unser Buddy im Alter von 8 Wochen dazu.


Dadurch kam ich dann auch mit ihm wieder raus, denn ich hatte mich irgendwie zu Hause verschlossen. Dadurch lernte ich ganze 6 Jahre danach, wie die Rückseite des Hauses mit den Grünflächen und Spielplätze aussahen. Denn durch die Hecken vor der Wohnung war davon nicht viel zu sehen. Dadurch bin ich wieder täglich draußen und gehe sehr gerne mit ihm spazieren.

Nächsten Monat wird er 5 Jahre alt.


Wir haben uns dann 10 Monate später auch dazu entschieden, dass er einen Freund haben sollte.
Deshalb kam dann auch Balu mit dazu.


Sind beide sehr nette und liebevolle Hunde.


Sie haben ein sehr weiches Fell und haaren auch nicht. Weil es sich um Langhaar handelt, muss es auch regelmäßig geschnitten und gepflegt werden. Es handelt sich hier um die Rasse _Biewer Yorkshire Terrier._

Normalerweise stehen die Ohren mit dieser Rasse auf, aber bei unserem Balu sind sie nicht oben geblieben, was wir aber in gewisser Weise sogar sehr niedlich finden. 

Vor ein paar Tagen mussten wir wegen einer Bombenentschärfung die Wohnung verlassen. Das hätte mehrere Stunden dauern können. Dazu stand auch jemand vom Ordnungsamt vor der Tür. Er meinte noch, wir könnten unsere Hunde zu Hause, mit ausreichend Verpflegung lassen. Das kam natürlich nicht infrage und sagte ihm auch, dass wir unsere Hunde mit zur Sammelstelle nehmen würden.

Zu Zeit trägt unser Buddy eine Babysocke + Verband an einer hinteren Pfote.
Weil er sich letztens an der Kralle verletzt hat. Die Kralle musste von einem Tierarzt aber sehr dicht am Nagelbett entfernt werden. Aber ihm geht es so weit wieder ganz gut und läuft wieder ganz normal und tobt auch wieder fröhlich herum.

Sie folgen mir auch auf Schritt und Tritt, stehen mir auch ständig zur Seite.
Buddy steht momentan auch vor mir unterm Schreibtisch und tritt mir mit seiner Pfote auf dem Fuß, um auf sich aufmerksam zu machen.


----------



## compisucher (21. September 2022)

@IICARUS : 
Wunderschön geschrieben. Man merkt bei jedem Wort, wie sehr du deine Tiere liebst.


----------



## IICARUS (21. September 2022)

Die zwei sind an mich auch sehr gebunden. 

Ich darf auch an seine Pfote dran, der Tierarzt musste ihm aber ein Maulkorb anlegen. Normalerweise würden beide niemals jemanden beißen, aber Buddy neigt dazu, wenn er verletzt und dadurch Angst hat, doch mal zuzuschnappen. Die Kralle hat auch sehr stark geblutet und musste komplett entfernt werden. War dicht am Ansatz angebrochen.

Ich lasse auch Games und PC stehen und kümmere mich immer um beiden.

Die zwei sind auch sehr verspielt. Schön war jetzt auch, dass er keine Halskrause tragen musste, da er nicht an seinem Verband dran gegangen ist. Momentan sieht er auch mit der Babysocke sehr niedlich aus.  


PS... Beide dürften auch nicht größer sein, sonst würdet ihr mich mit dem Rollstuhl (mit zwei PS HS) hinterher fliegen sehen... 
Beide ziehen zwar nicht und hören schon sehr gut, aber wenn die doch mal ziehen, dann steckt da auch schon kraft dahinter.


----------



## RyzA (21. September 2022)

Wir haben Wellensittiche.  Leider ist unsere 4 jährige Henne "Sally" letzte Woche gestorben. Die grün-gelbe auf dem Bild. Wie haben für unseren "Diego" schon ein neues junges Weibchen geholt. Die "Bella" Aber noch kein aktuelles Bild von ihr. Und ein Eichhörnchen kommt uns auch öfter besuchen. Das heisst "Puschel".
Früher hatten wir auch noch Meerschweinchen.
Bei meinen Eltern hatten wir Katzen, Kaninchen, Hühner, Enten und Tauben.
Jetzt haben sie noch 3 Hühner und einen Hahn.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IICARUS (21. September 2022)

Tut mir leid das Sally verstorben ist.
Ist immer traurig, wenn ein Tier was man lieb hat nicht mehr da ist.


----------



## Micha0208 (21. September 2022)

Sehr schönes Thema @IICARUS und toll wie Du Eure Beziehung beschreibst 
Diese Liebe und das gegenseitige geben/nehmen spüren Hunde und belohnen es mit einer ganz besonders engen Bindung an ihre Menschen.

Ich bin jetzt seit 2005 selber durchgehend Hundehalter (davor in der Kindheit mit einem Foxterrier aufgewachsen).



IICARUS schrieb:


> Dadurch kam ich dann auch mit ihm wieder raus, denn ich hatte mich irgendwie zu Hause verschlossen.



Das kann ich sehr gut nachempfinden.
Ich bin letztes Jahr chronisch krank geworden. Mit schlimmen Depressionen und Panikattacken. Das ganze ist stoffwechselbedingt.

Zum Glück hatte ich da schon meine Jule (Profilbild ), einen Appenzeller Sennenhund.
Sie hat mir unglaublich geholfen. Ohne sie wäre ich zu der Zeit auch nicht mehr aus dem Haus gegangen.

Für kurze Zeit konnten sich andere Familienmitglieder um meinen/unseren Hund kümmern. Aber da ich immer die ganze Erziehung übernehme, hatten Jule und ich eine so enge Bindung, dass sie permanent bei mir sein wollte.
Sie spürte meine schlechte Stimmung und Kraftlosigkeit und wollte mir nicht mehr von der Seite weichen. Zuletzt noch nicht mal um mit anderen Familienmitgliedern zum pipi-machen in den Garten zu gehen.

Da mußte ich mich dann wieder langsam aufraffen... Meinem Hund zu Liebe.

Als ich dann wieder anfing mit Jule spazieren zu gehen, habe ich natürlich auch wieder viele Bekannte/Freunde mit ihren Hunden (zuerst zwangsläufig) getroffen. Kontakte zu anderen Menschen tun immer gut 
Meine Jule war, genau wie Deine Hunde, sehr verspielt. So konnte mich der Hund an vielen Tagen mit seiner Lebensfreude anstecken...
Hier mal ein Foto aus dem letzten Jahr. Nach einem zufälligen Treffen mit 2 anderen Hundehaltern (nach dem die Hunde gespielt hatten ):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Einige Zeit danach bin ich auch wieder zum Hundesport gegangen. Auch eher meinem Hund zuliebe.
Jule hat es total geliebt neue Sachen zu lernen und gefordert zu werden. Als echter Arbeitshund war es für sie zu langweilig immer nur spazieren zu gehen...

Sie hat mir also, ebenfalls, sehr geholfen in einer sehr schweren Zeit.

Leider ist Jule (geboren 07.2017) dieses Jahr im Alter von knapp unter 5 Jahren an einer Nierenkrankheit sehr unerwartet verstorben.
Obwohl es mir das Herz gebrochen hat, bin ich nicht daran zerbrochen. Der Dank gilt aber hauptsächlich meiner Familie und Freunden aus der Nachbarschaft, die mir jede mögliche Hilfe angeboten haben.
Da es mir immer noch zeitweise recht schlecht geht, hätte ich diese schwere Phase allein wohl nicht geschafft.

Mittlerweile habe ich wieder einen Appenzeller-Welpen. Er heißt Balou und ist mitterweile ca. 4. Monate alt.
Den habe ich nur durch Glück über eine Freundin von einem Züchter bekommen. Normal liegt die Wartezeit für Appenzeller-Welpen bei 1-1,5 Jahren, da seltene Rasse.

Balou ist der krasseste Hund den ich bisher hatte. Absolut furchtlos, will immer jede Situation kontrollieren und will nie nachgeben... (sprich bissiger Welpe ohne Ende).
Da fällt mir ein, dass habe ich auch von meinem vorherigen Appenzeller zur Welpen-/Junghundzeit gesagt 

Mittlerweile ist es aber schon viel besser geworden. Und trotz seinem Dickkopf will er auch gefallen .
Auf jeden Fall habe ich ihn schon echt lieb gewonnen und spazieren gehen u. Rückruf klappen sehr gut.
Auch bei Fuß laufen kann er schon recht gut für kurze Momente inklusive Richtungswechseln.

Balou hat also absolut das Potential zu meinem nächsten Traumhund .

Balou liegt jetzt gerade auch unter meinem Schreibtisch, halb auf meinen Füßen, und fühlt sich mittlerweile pudelwohl bei uns .
Hier mal ein Foto von Balou mit gut 9 Wochen (mittlerweile ist Balou ja ca. 4 Monate alt und hat schon unglaubliche 13,8 kg; er wird also groß. Sein Vater hat 55 cm Schulterhöhe mit gut 26 kg, was für einen Appenzeller schon viel ist):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT:
@RyzA : Mein Beileid zum Tod Eurer Sally.
Ich kann gut nachfühlen wie man an so einem geliebten Tier hängt.
Ob nun Hund, Vogel, Katze usw. spielt ja keine Rolle. Man hat eine Beziehung zu dem Tier.


----------



## RyzA (21. September 2022)

Micha0208 schrieb:


> EDIT:
> @RyzA : Mein Beileid zum Tod Eurer Sally.
> Ich kann gut nachfühlen wie man an so einem geliebten Tier hängt.
> Ob nun Hund, Vogel, Katze usw. spielt ja keine Rolle. Man hat eine Beziehung zu dem Tier.


Jedes Tier hat seinen ganz eigenen Charakter.


----------



## pedi (21. September 2022)

letztes jahr am 20. juni ist unser kater max gestorben. eigentlich wollten wir keine katze mehr, doch das schicksal hat anders entschieden.
ende august letzten jahres starb eine freundin der familie, der ehemann musste wegen einer behinderung in ein altenheim.
allerding hatten die einen kater namens mugl. der war jetzt alleine. meine frau ist zwei tage hin, um mugl zu füttern. war natürlich kein dauerzustand, und hat ihn auf den arm genommen und mitgebracht. hat etwas gefressen, und verschwand wieder.
am nächsten tag also wieder futter geschnappt, und wollte hinüber mugl füttern. kam aber garnicht zu, denn mugl kam schon ums eck.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wie man sieht, ist mugl bei uns angekommen


----------



## Micha0208 (21. September 2022)

Ich hoffe dieser Thread lebt noch sehr lange.
Ist ein so ein tolles Thema .

Ich kenne einen Bekannten, der hatte eine echt innige Beziehung zu seiner Vogelspinne (_Acanthoscurria geniculata)._
Die Vogelspinne ist auch nur auf seine Hand gekrabbelt .
Jeder andere hat es aus Vernunft sein lassen, dem Terrarium zu nahe zu kommen...(Die Spinne hat echt gedroht, war lustig das anzusehen, aber angsteinflößend...)

Vielleicht kommen ja noch echt überraschende Mitwirkungen  
(Obwohl ich doch ein bißchen voreingenommen bin, da ich einfach denke das z.B. Hunde, Katzen u. Papageien zum Menschen die engste Beziehung aufbauen)


----------



## RyzA (21. September 2022)

Micha0208 schrieb:


> Ich kenne einen Bekannten, der hatte eine echt innige Beziehung zu seiner Vogelspinne (_Acanthoscurria geniculata)._
> Die Vogelspinne ist auch nur auf seine Hand gekrabbelt .
> Jeder andere hat es aus Vernunft sein lassen, dem Terrarium zu nahe zu kommen...(Die Spinne hat echt gedroht, war lustig das anzusehen, aber angsteinflößend...)


Spinnen finde ich auch interessant. Davor habe ich keine Angst oder Ekel.


Micha0208 schrieb:


> Vielleicht kommen ja noch echt überraschende Mitwirkungen
> (Obwohl ich doch ein bißchen voreingenommen bin, da ich einfach denke das z.B. Hunde, Katzen u. Papageien zum Menschen die engste Beziehung aufbauen)


Wellensittiche gehören übrigens auch zu den Papageien. Und sie sind die Kleinsten.
Man soll sie, genauso wie große Papageien, nie alleine halten. Da es sehr soziale Tiere sind welche Kontakt zu ihren Artgenossen brauchen. Ansonsten bekommen sie Verhaltensstörungen.


----------



## IICARUS (21. September 2022)

@Micha0208
Kann ich alles sehr gut nachempfinden, denn beide Stupsnasen von mir, weichen auch kaum von meiner Seite. Momentan sitzt meine Frau mit meiner Tochter auf dem Sofa vor dem Fernseher und beide liegen daneben und klappern an ihre Knochen (Leckerlis). Mein Buddy (aufgerichtete Ohren) weckt mich morgens immer zum Gassigehen auf. Balu hingegen ist etwas verschlafen und viel ruhiger. Aber beide sind sehr verschmust und sehr liebevoll.

Buddy ist bei uns der kleine Pechvogel, der schon öfters zum Tierarzt musste.

Balu im Grunde nur für die jährlichen Impfungen. Aber Balu ist etwas ängstlicher und geht Gefahren aus dem Weg. Er zuckt sogar schon zusammen, wenn ein Fahrzeug an uns zu laut vorbeifährt. Hat es auch nicht so mit fremden Leuten oder fremde Hunden. Buddy hingegen ist sehr aufgeschlossen und hat in diesem Bereich keinerlei Hemmungen, auch nicht von großen Hunden. 

Weis gerade nicht, wie man vom Grassamen im trockenen Zustand der obere Teil mit den Widerhaken nennt. Kennt man auch vom Weizen. Zumindest hatte solch ein Teil mal mein Balu im Auge. Wir waren an diesem Samstag beim nächsten Notarzt, der Bereitschaft hatte. Gefunden hatte er nichts, aber die Hornhaut sollte leicht angekratzt sein und daher bekamen wir zwei Salben mit. Sein Auge war aber dann bis zu dem Montag nicht besser und da hatte unser Tierarzt wieder offen. Er schaute sich das Auge nochmal an und zog dann dieses Teil aus seinem Auge raus. Der arme musste zwei Tage mit diesem Teil im Auge aushalten.

Der Arzt war damals sehr erstaunt, weil er sich ohne Narkose im Augenlid so toll untersuchen hatten ließ.

Letztes Jahr fing er morgens sich oft zu übergeben und dann war er beim Tierart. Dort wurde er auch geröntgt und wir sollten in die Tierklinke mit ihm, weil sein Darm außergewöhnlich angeschwollen war. Dort wurde er erneut geröntgt und ich musste ich zwischen Therapie oder OP entscheiden. Ich entschied mich erstmal abzuwarten und es mit den Tabletten zu versuchen.

Zum Glück konnte er zwei Tage später wieder Stuhlgang haben und ab da ging es ihm wieder gut. Anscheint litt er an einem Darmverschluss und die Ärzte wollten nur operieren, um noch mehr untersuchen zu können. Denn sie konnten die Ursache nicht genau ersehen.

Letzte Woche, nachdem er mit der Pfote beim Tierarzt war, lag er ruhig neben mir und ruhte sich vom Stress und den Schmerzen aus. Dann kam mein Sohn nach Hause und er war etwas aufgeregt und stand mit beiden Vorderpfote auf meinem Oberschenkel. Plötzlich brach er in sich zusammen und verkrampfe sehr stark.

Er hatte drei aufeinander folgende epileptische Anfälle. Alle Anfällen dauerten aber nur ein paar Sekunden und danach war er ein paar Minuten etwas benommen und schmiegte sich an meinem Bauch dran. Solch ein epileptischer Anfall hatte er letztes Jahr, als er Probleme mit dem Darm und dem Darmverschluss hatte.

Der Arzt meinte dazu, dass es die Aufregung gewesen wäre und verschrieb und für den Notfall zwei Salben, was er in solch einem Fall, sollte es doch länger dauern, eingeführt bekommen soll. Eine Salbe sollen wir zu Hause aufheben, die andere im Auto. Er hatte aber das ganze Jahr kein solch ein Anfall und ich konnte nicht viel machen, außer ihm ruhig zureden und einfach da sein.

Hoffe, er bekommt keine epileptischen Anfälle mehr.

Bezüglich der OP, die beinahe angestanden wäre, habe ich letztes Jahr für beide Hunde eine OP Versicherung abgeschlossen. Eine Haftpflichtversicherung haben beide auch, weil dieses der Hausbesitzer für die Erlaubnis einer Hundehaltung, vorschreibt.

@pedi
Katzen hatten wir in der Vergangenheit auch.
Sie waren bei uns auch immer sehr aufgeschlossen und verschmust. 

Tiere, die versterben, sind immer sehr traurig.

Bei uns im Haus ist auch im Juli von einer Nachbarin ihr 5-jährige Hund unerwartet gestorben. Das traf mich auch sehr und unsere zwei Hunde gerne mit ihrem Hund gespielt haben. Buddy such sie auch im Treppenhaus immer auf, da er sie immer mit seinem Freund kannte.


----------



## pedi (21. September 2022)

die dinger nennt man Grannen.








						Granne – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org


----------



## IICARUS (21. September 2022)

War soeben auf der Terrasse eine Zigarette am Rauchen und da konnte ich es auch wieder beobachten. Wenn Buddy bei uns auf den Rasen geht, dann wischt er sich immer die Füße auf dem Teppich, was vor der Terrassentür bei uns in der Wohnung liegt, immer ab. Das hat er schon immer von sich aus gemacht, sodass wir ihn dieses nicht beigebracht haben. Manchmal wischt er sich auch die Schnauze darauf ab und wälzt sich herum. 

Das macht Balu nicht, aber riecht er das Buddy im Garten war, läuft er raus und findet auch die Stelle wo Buddy hin uriniert hat, um darüber zu markieren. Unser Garten ist auch ihr Revier und da zeigen sie auch ihr Revierverhalten, wenn sich jemand zu nah an unserem Garten nähert. Draußen hingeben reagieren sie auf fremde Leute gar nicht.

Aber Buddy ist schlau... morgens weigert er sich in den Garten zu gehen, weil er mich nach draußen zum Gassi bringen möchte. 

Er denkt sich wohl... gehe ich jetzt raus in den Garten, bringt er mich nicht mehr richtig zum Gassigehen raus. Denn Buddy läuft auch sehr gerne spazieren und schnüffelt die Gegend ab. Balu hingegen ist hier sehr gemütliche. Manchmal muss ich ihn, wenn ich alleine mit ihm rausgehe, auf dem Schoß eine bestimmte Strecke abgehen, damit er dann wieder zwanghaft nach Hause gehen muss. Würde er direkt laufen, dann würde er 2-3 mal sein Geschäft vor der Tür machen und wieder nach Hause laufen wollen. 

Aber wenn Buddy mit dabei ist oder wir gemeinsam mit  meiner Frau und meiner Tochter hinausgehen, hat er viel mehr Spaß und läuft dann die ganze Zeit. Zumindest weiß ich jetzt, wo der Begriff... "_Schoßhunds_" herkommt... 



pedi schrieb:


> die dinger nennt man Grannen.


Ja genau, da bin ich vorhin nicht drauf gekommen... 



IICARUS schrieb:


> Draußen hingeben reagieren sie auf fremde Leute gar nicht.


Wobei ich einmal um Mitternacht mit beiden draußen war und sich ein betrunkener Mann mir näherte und mich dann ansprach, haben sie schon sehr darauf reagiert. Sie haben beide sehr geknurrt und bellten beide sehr laut. Hier kam dann ihr Beschützerinstinkt hervor. Ich musste sie beide an der Leine auch stark zurückhalten.



IICARUS schrieb:


> Aber wenn Buddy mit dabei ist oder wir gemeinsam mit meiner Frau und meiner Tochter hinausgehen, hat er viel mehr Spaß und läuft dann die ganze Zeit. Zumindest weiß ich jetzt, wo der Begriff... "_Schoßhunds_" herkommt...


Ach so, das hat aber Buddy die letzten Tage auch gemacht, weil er nicht gut mit der verletzten Pfote gehen konnte und genoss es von mir im Rollstuhl sitzen gefahren zu werden.  

Er genießt es auch, wenn wir mit dem Auto unterwegs sind.


----------



## Micha0208 (21. September 2022)

@IICARUS : das mit den epiletischen Anfällen für Buddy tut mir sehr leid. 
Aber ich denke sowas läßt sich meist recht gut behandeln.
Unser Foxterrier aus meiner Kindheit war Epileptiker seit dem 5.  Lebensmonat und ist über 15 Jahre alt geworden.
Ich drücke Euch aber die Daumen, dass es gar nicht mehr vorkommt.

Das mit den Grannen kenne ich leider auch und ist einfach Pech für den Hund.
Durch die Widerhaken bleiben die hängen und rufen leider oft echte Schäden hervor.


----------



## IICARUS (21. September 2022)

Micha0208 schrieb:


> Aber ich denke sowas läßt sich meist recht gut behandeln.


Unser Tierarzt sieht es auch noch nicht so kritisch an, denn bisher sind es nur zwei gewesen und es lag auch ein ganzes Jahr dazwischen. Er vermutet auch, dass es stressbedingt ist, weil der erste mit dem Darmproblem auftrat und der nächste mit der verletzten Pfote. Wir sollen es halt weiter im Auge behalten und solange es nicht Übermaß nimmt, müssen wir noch nicht direkt mit einer Therapie was machen. Blut hat er aber letztes Jahre bereits nach dem ersten Anfall abgenommen und untersucht.



Micha0208 schrieb:


> Das mit den Grannen kenne ich leider auch und ist einfach Pech für den Hund.
> Durch die Widerhaken bleiben die hängen und rufen leider oft echte Schäden hervor.


Das Schlimme bei uns war, dass wir am selben Tag noch in einer Tierarztklinik (Notdienst) waren und sie die Granne nicht gefunden haben. An diesem Samstag war unserer Tierart nicht offen. Da es dann an den folgenden Montag mit dem Auge nicht besser war, sind wir erneut zu unserem Tierarzt gegangen und erst er hatte die Granne im Augenlid gefunden und entnommen. Ab da ging es ihm dann Tag für Tag immer besser und erholte sich auch wieder recht schnell.


----------



## pedi (21. September 2022)

naja, haustiere jetzt nicht wirklich, aber gern gesehene gäste im garten.
wir wohnen ziemlich ländlich, da sausen schon einige rum.
die höchste anzahl waren einmal 5 der stachelritter.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Micha0208 (21. September 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wellensittiche gehören übrigens auch zu den Papageien. Und sie sind die Kleinsten.


Weiß ich 
Durch Deinen Beitrag (okay + persönliche Erfahrungen) habe ich Papgeien erwähnt, zu denen wie Du schon sagst selbstverständlich auch Wellensittiche gehören 
Ich persönlich zähle Wellensittiche sogar zu der faszinierendsten Papageien-Arten.
Sie werden oft unterschätzt (durch ihre kleine Größe, oder warum auch immer), sind aber hochintelligent und können sogar Menschensprache lernen.
Also alles was man von einem Papagei erwartet   

Das nicht jeder Wellensittich/Papagei sprechen lernt oder handzahm wird ist klar.
Ist für mich aber nichts was mich stören würde, sondern halt dem Individuum geschuldet. Und dafür ist der Wellensittich/Papagei halt in anderen Bereichen sehr begabt .


----------



## IICARUS (21. September 2022)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Buddy ist bei uns der kleine Pechvogel, der schon öfters zum Tierarzt musste.


Er gab noch ein Fall, da hat er uns zu Tode erschreckt. 

Eines Abends im Dunkel waren wir Gassigehen und als wir nach Hause kamen, fing Buddy an zu röcheln, als hätte er was verschluckt und keine Luft bekommen würde. Ich suchte damals telefonisch Hilfe und man konnte uns nur an die Notfallklinik in Köln verweisen. Im Fell hatte er aber solch eine Klette, die sich mit ihrem sehr feinen Fell sehr stark verhaken. Manchmal müssen wir diesen Teil sogar aus dem Fell rausschneiden.

Beim Arzt angekommen, ging es ihm aber wieder besser. Zuvor hat er sehr viel Speichel im Mund gehabt und leckte sich ständig mit der Zunge. Die Ärztin meinte dazu, dass sie dieses machen, wenn sie eine Verletzung haben. Sie konnte aber nichts mehr erkennen und vermutete, dass er sich wohl solch eine Klette selbst entfernt und dabei verschluckt hatte.

Ich muss aber auch von Glück sagen, dass es damals doch nicht so schlimm war, denn im Notfall hätte es zu lange gedauert, mit dem Auto durch die halbe Stadt fahren zu müssen.



pedi schrieb:


> naja, haustiere jetzt nicht wirklich, aber gern gesehene gäste im garten.
> wir wohnen ziemlich ländlich, da sausen schon einige rum.
> die höchste anzahl waren einmal 5 der stachelritter.


Bei uns hatte sich mal auch ein Igel auf unsere Terrasse verirrt. Unsere Hunde waren aber sehr aufgebracht und wir durften sie so lange nicht rauslassen, bis der Igel wieder weg war. Bei uns verirrt sich auch schon mal eine Maus, das merken sie aber auch, wenn eine Maus bei uns zu Besuch war. 

Einmal hatten wir die Terrassentür offen gelassen und ich war mit den Hunden im Flur. Sie haben direkt bereits aus dem Flur darauf reagiert, dass in der Küche eine Maus war. Zeitgleich hat auch meine Tochter um Hilfe aus der Küche gerufen. Unsere zwei Hunde haben es dann geschafft, die Maus über die Terrasse in den Garten zu vertreiben.

Lustig war mal, als er eine Taube jagte, diese zu verpeilt war wegzufliegen und dann Buddy neben ihr stand und mich verwundert anschaute... nach dem Motto... und jetzt?  

Er hat ihr aber nichts getan, fand es anscheint amüsant, sie zu vertreiben. 
Normalerweise ist er aber draußen angeleint, daher lasse ich es erst gar nicht zu, dass er Vögel hinterherjagt.


----------



## pedi (21. September 2022)

und noch eine katzengeschichte, die vor 3 jahren begann.
eines tages sass eine zerzauste und ungepflegte katze im garten.  wir hatten ihr dann futter ningestellt, dass sie komplett auf gegessen hat, und verschwand dann wieder.
wir haben sie dann nicht mehr gesehen, und dachten, sie sei gestorben.
bis letztes jahr im frühling, da sass sie wieder in einem erbarmungswüdrigen zustang auf der terrasse. sie wusste noch, wo sie gemocht wurde. haben wieder futter hingestellt, das sie gerne angenommen hat.
paulchen, so haben wir sie genannt, ist dann einfach geblieben.
so wie paulchen ausgesehen hat, muss man ihm übel mit gespielt haben.
sind dann zum tierarzt, hat getan was er konnte, ging ihm dann wieder halbwegs gut. hat dann leider angefangen, aus den augen und der nase zu bluten, und war nicht mehr zu helfen.
immerhin hatte paulchen noch ein gutes, letztes halbes jahr in seinem leben.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IICARUS (21. September 2022)

Buddy ist bei uns schon was besonders... einmal ist er mir abgehauen. Er hatte sich erschrocken und so schnell konnte ich gar nicht mehr hinterher. Wir haben ihn dann im ganzen Stadtgebiet gesucht und als meine Tochter verzweifelt nach Hause ging und kein Wohnungsschlüsseln dabei hatte, ging sie in den Garten.

Dreimal dürft ihr raten, wer dort auf uns gewartet hat... genau unser Buddy. 

Ich dachte zuvor schon, dass er für immer weg wäre. Wir sind damals sehr froh gewesen, ihn wiederzuhaben. Er lässt sich aber nicht gerne erneut anleinen, wenn er draußen mal von der Leine kommt. Daher bekommt er jetzt mit Freigang immer eine Schleppleine dran. Er ist auch nicht in der Nähe ausgebüxt, aber kannte die Gegend sehr gut, weil ich regelmäßig mit ihm in diesem Gebiet war.

Leute in der Gegend, die ich kenne, berichteten mir auch ihn auf seinem Weltbummel gesehen zu haben. Aber konnten ihn nicht einfangen, weil er zu flink war. Mir ist mit Balu schonmal die Leine aus der Hand gefallen. Er hingegen bleibt stehen und wartet ab, bis ich die Leine wieder aufgehoben habe. Ich glaube, er fühlt sich auch sicherer, wenn ich die Leine von ihm halte.

@pedi
Finde es toll, wie ihr euch um die Katze gekümmert habt.

Wir hatten auch eine Katze, die anfing sich zu übergeben und nichts mehr fressen wollte. Ich war auch mehrmals beim Arzt, aber viel machen konnte er auch nicht. Er hat nie ganz herausbekommen, was mit ihr war. Auf den Röntgenbildern sah es aber im Darmbereich nicht gut aus. Stella, so hieß sie, ist dann bedauerlicherweise ein paar Tage später verstorben. 

Für eine OP wäre sie aber bereits zu schwach und zu jung gewesen. Daher konnten wir nur hoffen, dass es ihr von alleine besser ging. Ich bekam eine Wurmkur, die sie aber nicht einnehmen wollte.

Bei uns hält ein Nachbar auch eine Katze im Freigang und durch diese Katze kommen manchmal auch andere Katzen. Wir haben auf unsere Gaseingänge schon oft einer dieser Katzen getroffen. Es sind aber friedliche Katzen und schauen uns oft neugierig an. Bei meinem Balu  muss ich aufpassen, er reagiert da etwas daneben. Aber beide Hunde sind ohne Katze aufgewachsen und kennen im Grunde die Katzen nicht richtig.

Unser Buddy hingegen hat sich schonmal bis auf 1 Meter Entfernung friedlich und neugierig der Katze genähert. Da ich die Reaktion der Katze nicht kenne, habe ich es nicht zugelassen, dass sie sich näher kamen. Hatte dabei kein gutes Gefühl bei der Sache, daher habe ich ihn etwas auf Abstand gehalten.


----------



## Micha0208 (22. September 2022)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Das Schlimme bei uns war, dass wir am selben Tag noch in einer Tierarztklinik (Notdienst) waren und sie die Granne nicht gefunden haben. An diesem Samstag war unserer Tierart nicht offen.


Ja, leider ist das fast immer so.
Jeden Notfall den ich mit meinen Hunden erlebt habe, war ausserhalb der normalen Sprechstunde.
Aber es gibt gott sei dank auch viele Probleme die nur auf den ersten Blick richtig gefährlich wirken.

Solche verschluckte Pflanzenteile können wie Grannen durch die Widerhaken Probleme auslösen. Zum Glück lösen sich solche verschluckten Pflanzenteile meist wieder und werden ausgeschieden. 
Ich kenne zwar auch andere Geschichten mit Not-OP, die sind aber so selten, da kann man sich auch nur an Worst-Case-Szenarien aufhängen und verrückt werden.

Ich war ja nach dem Tod meines Appenzellers (z.B.) auch sehr beunruhigt was die Gesundheit der Rasse angeht. 

Obwohl ich einige Appenzeller im Alter über 13 Jahren kenne u. ich muß sagen die sind echt gut drauf 
Ergebniss war von allen 5 Tierärzten die Aussage : "Einer von 1000 Appenzellern hat dieses genetische Nierenproblem".
Deshalb habe ich auch noch einmal einen Welpen dieser Rasse genommen.



IICARUS schrieb:


> Hier kam dann ihr Beschützerinstinkt hervor. Ich musste sie beide an der Leine auch stark zurückhalten


Das ist typisch Terrier 
Aber bei einem Appenzeller ist der Schutztrieb so extrem, dass kann man nicht beherschen ohne gezieltes Training.
Wenn man das nicht weiß, kommen Menschen zu Schaden...
Auch mit ein Grund warum ich oft auf dem Hundeplatz bin.
Ich möchte meinen Hunden gerne Freilauf (ohne Leine) ermöglichen, aber ohne Gefahr für andere Menschen.

Da legt mein jetziger Appenzeller (Balou), wohl noch noch eine Schippe drauf.
Ich brauche diesen starken Schutztrieb natürlich nicht, akzeptiere ihn aber als Nachteil, da für mich die Vorteile des Appenzellers überwiegen 


IICARUS schrieb:


> Dreimal dürft ihr raten, wer dort auf uns gewartet hat... genau unser Buddy.


Das kenne ich von unserem Foxterrier. Typisch Jagdhund.
Wir hatten auch zwei mal echt Panik um unseren Foxterrier. Haben Terrier einmal ne Jagdfährte bringt man die nicht mehr so einfach davon ab. Die sind dann im Tunnel u. reagieren auf nichts anderes mehr.
Wenn Jäger das durchbrechen wollen, die trainieren locker zwischen 6-18 Monaten dafür.

Bei meinen anderen Hunden habe ich diese gruselige Erfahrung nie gehabt. 
Ich weiß aber nicht, ob es nur an der Erziehung liegt.


IICARUS schrieb:


> Daher bekommt er jetzt mit Freigang immer eine Schleppleine dran.


Ist für mich das wichtigste überhaupt.
Der Hund darf nie lernen abzuhauen...

Ich bin da sehr konsequent, weil mein Appenzeller auch Menschen verletzen könnte, solange der Gehorsam nicht perfekt ist...


Ich habe da aber zugeben auch Ansprüche über dem Durchschnitt, da mein vorheriger Hund (mehr aus Arbeitswunsch des Hundes) wohl Rettungshund geworden wäre, wenn er nicht eine (leichte) Hüftdysplasie gehabt hätte.

Eventuell wird Balou diese Ausbildung erfahren. Hängt davon ab wofür er sich begeistert.
Auf jeden Fall brauche ich eine Aufgabe für meinen Appenzeller, weil ohne Arbeit werden diese Hunde auf Dauer unerträglich (meine Meinung).


IICARUS schrieb:


> Ich glaube, er fühlt sich auch sicherer, wenn ich die Leine von ihm halte.


Das ist eigentlich nicht ungewöhnlich, manche Hunde fühlen sich dann echt sicherer.

Das ist aber ein Thema was immer total kontrovers diskutiert wird.
Geh mit dieser Frage bitte nicht in ein Hundeforum .

Das kannst Du besser aus Deinem Bauchgefühl aus entscheiden.


----------



## IICARUS (22. September 2022)

Micha0208 schrieb:


> Das ist typisch Terrier
> Aber bei einem Appenzeller ist der Schutztrieb so extrem, dass kann man nicht beherschen ohne gezieltes Training.
> Wenn man das nicht weiß, kommen Menschen zu Schaden...


Ja, die zwei lassen sich gut halten, auch wenn schon in dieser kleinen Größe einiges an Kraft drin steckt.

In der Regel hören sie auch. Ich kenne es auch von beiden nicht, dass sie ständig am Ziehen sind. Es sind nur bestimmte Situationen, wo ich sie halten muss. Sind halt Terrier, die sind etwas eigenständig und auch etwas dickköpfig. Aber ich muss dazu sagen, dass sie nach fast 5 Jahren schon ganz gut auf mich hören.

Daher meinte ich ja zuvor schon... 


IICARUS schrieb:


> PS... Beide dürften auch nicht größer sein, sonst würdet ihr mich mit dem Rollstuhl (mit zwei PS HS) hinterher fliegen sehen...
> Beide ziehen zwar nicht und hören schon sehr gut, aber wenn die doch mal ziehen, dann steckt da auch schon kraft dahinter.


Natürlich wäre es mit der richtigen Erziehung auch kein Problem. 



IICARUS schrieb:


> Ich kenne es auch von beiden nicht, dass sie ständig am Ziehen sind.


Habe sie auch an einer 8 Meter langen Flexleine dran und wären sie ständig am Ziehen, wäre die Leine ständig komplett ausgezogen. 

Nein, ich kann mich immer gut daneben mit meinem Rollstuhl bewegen und das ist auch der Grund, wieso ich eine Flexleine verwenden muss. Mir ist bekannt, was manche Leute von solch einer Leine halten und ich habe früher, als ich noch gehen konnte, dasselbe gedacht. Aber ich brauche meine Hände um mit dem Rollstuhl vorwärtszukommen und kann nur bedingt manchmal die Leinen direkt mit der Hand halten. Daher sind meine Leinen direkt an meinem Rollstuhl fest dran.

Mit einer normalen Leine würde ich ständig mit den Rädern darüber fahren, daher muss sich die Leine in meinem Fall alleine aus und wieder einziehen können. Normalerweise bewegen sich die zwei Hunde unmittelbar vor mir oder sogar neben mir (Beifuß). Habe sie auch extra darauf trainieren müssen, neben mir herzulaufen und sodass sie mir auch nicht in die Räder laufen.

Das klappt auch ganz gut und auch beim Überqueren einer Straße bleiben sie auf Kommando stehen und laufen erst los, wenn ich es sage. Das habe ich sogar auch dann trainiert, wenn kein Fahrzeug in der Nähe war. Es ging mir darum, dass sie mir nicht auf die Straße laufen und das klappt auch ganz gut und sie bleiben in der Regel auch immer bei mir auf dem Gehweg.

Was auch sehr gut klappt und das war mir auch sehr wichtig, dass sie draußen nichts von der Straße fressen. Die zwei sind etwas wählerisch, was das Futter angeht und dadurch hatte ich es etwas einfacher. Ich muss aber dennoch immer mit darauf achten... denn wie sagt man so schön... vertrauen ist gut, Kontrolle ist besser.

Bei uns in der Gegend gab es schon Fälle mit Giftköder.

Einmal fand ich eine zur Hälfte aufgeschnittene Leberwurst, die sehr auffällig im Rasen lag. Die habe ich mit einem Kotbeutel dann aufgehoben und direkt im nächsten Mülleimer entsorgt. Meine Hunde wären da aber ehe nicht dran gegangen. Habe schon Leberwurst für Hunde entsorgen müssen, weil sie es nicht gemocht haben. 

Sie fressen auch kein Nassfutter, nur Trockenfutter. Und selbst hiermit, musste ich mich durch einige Hersteller durchprobieren, bis ich das Futter gefunden habe, was sie gerne fressen und auch gut vertragen.


----------



## Micha0208 (22. September 2022)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Nein, ich kann mich immer gut daneben mit meinem Rollstuhl bewegen und das ist auch der Grund, wieso ich eine Flexleine verwenden muss. Mir ist bekannt, was manche Leute von solch einer Leine halten und ich habe früher, als ich noch gehen konnte, dasselbe gedacht.


Die Flexileine ist doch kein Problem.
Man muß den Hunden nur, wie Du, beibringen das es trotzdem gewisse Regeln gibt.
So wie Du das beschreibst, sind Deine Hunde mehr als gut erzogen 

Ich nutze auch eine Flexileine in Bereichen mit Leinenzwang, wo es aber möglich ist den Hunden ein paar Meter Freiheit zu geben. Ist einfach viel praktischer, als eine lange Schleppleine.

Das wichtigste von allem ist halt die Beziehung zum eigenen Hund. Dann klappt das alles auch ohne Hundeplatz usw... 
Das ist bei mir eher ein weiteres gemeinsames Hobby geworden, weil ich merke wieviel Spaß es meinen Hunden macht.

Mein vorheriger Tierschutz-Hund (die gute Kira) hat da null Bock drauf gehabt. Die wollte auch nur spazieren gehen.
Hat aber von allen Hunden am besten gehört. War einfach ihr Charakter plus unsere besondere Beziehung.



IICARUS schrieb:


> Bei uns in der Gegend gab es schon Fälle mit Giftköder.


Bei uns leider auch. Toll das es bei Deinen Hunden so gut klappt 

Leider ist auch mein jetziger Hund (Balou) sehr verfressen (okay typisch Welpe).
Ich mache also zur Zeit wieder ein Anti-Giftköder-Training. Ich kenne das noch vom Training mit meinem vorherigen Hund, aber ich bezahle lieber wieder für den Gruppen-Kurs.
Hauptsächlich, weil mir das Training in der Gruppe gut tut und mich persönlich motiviert auch privat weiter zu üben.

Ziel ist bei mir, das der Hund sich vor allem fressbarem was er findet hinsetzt und damit anzeigt etwas gefunden zu haben. Nach dem finden entsorge ich auch immer alles gefundene.
Habe bisher einmal Fleisch mit Rasierklingen drin gefunden. Hatte Jule durch sitzen davor zum Glück angezeigt. Konnte ich dann (nach Belohnung des Hundes ) auch in einer Tüte entsorgen.


----------



## IICARUS (22. September 2022)

Micha0208 schrieb:


> Ziel ist bei mir, das der Hund sich vor allem fressbarem was er findet hinsetzt und damit anzeigt etwas gefunden zu haben.


Wenn wir unterwegs sind und was auf dem Boden liegt, sitzen sie nicht, sie gehen einfach weiter und geben essbares was herumliegt keinerlei Beachtung. 



Micha0208 schrieb:


> Die Flexileine ist doch kein Problem.


Das mit der Leine finde ich auch deshalb so gut, weil ich dann mit dem Rollstuhl zum Beispiel am Rand der Wiese stehe und sie damit dennoch weit reinlaufen können. Dann muss ich nicht zwingend mit auf die Wiese.



Micha0208 schrieb:


> Das wichtigste von allem ist halt die Beziehung zum eigenen Hund.


Da habe ich und auch unsere Familie eine sehr enge Bindung.



Micha0208 schrieb:


> Hauptsächlich, weil mir das Training in der Gruppe gut tut und mich persönlich motiviert auch privat weiter zu üben.


Das hat letztens auch gut getan, als meine Schwägerin mit ihrer Hündin da war. Besonders wegen Balu, weil er nicht so kontaktfreudig mit fremden Hunden ist, war es gut. Denn dadurch ist er jetzt auch mit Kontakt mit anderen Hunden beim Gassigehen viel ruhiger geworden und bellt kaum noch. Mit Buddy hatten wir dieses Problem nicht, er ist so aufgeschlossen, sodass er zu jeden Hund hin möchte. Buddy hat auch keinerlei Angst, Balu hingegen ist etwas schüchtern und oft ängstlich. Mit anderen Hundebegegnungen verkriecht er sich manchmal unter meinem Rollstuhl.



Micha0208 schrieb:


> Man muß den Hunden nur, wie Du, beibringen das es trotzdem gewisse Regeln gibt.


Muss man, wir erwischen uns aber auch sehr oft, wie wir sie etwas verhätscheln und vermenschlichen. Die zwei sind einfach zu süß. Aber gewisse Regeln muss man dennoch aufsetzen, sonst machen sie mit einem was sie wollen. Ich merke es auch, wenn meine Frau Buddy an der Leine hat, da führt er meine Frau überall hin, wohin er möchte und nicht sie ihn. 

Das bekommt er mit mir nicht hin. Aber stellt sich manchmal bittend hin und manchmal, wenn es mir nichts ausmacht, gehe ich halt die Strecke ab, die er gerne gehen möchte.

Buddy, ist ehe was besonders, er macht sich auch gut bemerkbar, wenn er was will. Zum Beispiel sich mit der Zunge schlecken, wenn er Hunger hat. Oder wie heute Morgen war er neben mir im Bett am Heulen, damit ich aufwache und dann wollte ich aufstehen und er bellte zweimal. Nein, ich musste mich ja noch abschlecken lassen und dann legte er sich neben mich hin, weil ich ihn jetzt ausgiebig streicheln und mit ihm kuscheln musste. 

Balu, aber hat auch seine Züge, wie zum Beispiel, wenn ich mit ihm das Ratespiel spiele. Ich habe einen kleinen Tennisball in einer geschlossenen Hand und dann muss er erraten, in welcher Hand sich der Ball befindet. 
Das macht er sehr gut und dann drückt er seine Schnauzte in meine geschlossene Hand und leckt auch als Zeichen daran.

Er ist auch verrückt nach diesen kleinen gelben Tennisbällen und rollt solch ein Ball unter ein Möbel, dann kratzt er daran. Dabei schaut er mich dann an, dreht sich wieder zum Ball und schaut mich wieder an. Mit dem Kopf signalisiert er mir, dass unter dem Schrank was ist, was er haben will und was liegt dann meisten darunter? Sein Ball...


----------



## compisucher (22. September 2022)

OK, wo fange ich an...?
Hatte mich mit @Micha0208 schon mal kurz im "Was freut euch Thread" über unsere Nasen gegenseitig ausgetauscht.
Da ziehe ich jetzt auch ein paar Bilder rüber.
Aktuelle haben wir 4 Hunde:
NALA, 7 Jahre alt, davon 5 bei uns. Aus dem privaten Tierheim bei Pazin, Kroatien



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lafayette 6 Jahre alt, davon 5 bei uns von der Tiermüllhalde bei Bihac:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sirius (1,5 Jahre alt) und Antares (20 Wochen alt)  Irish Wolfshouds, Zuchthunde aus dem Saarland:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier noch  ein Winterspaziergang von 2020:
Bilbo, John und Gustl sind leider binnen weniger Monate aus diversen Gründen über die Regenbogenbrücke gegangen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sirius als Welpe:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gandalf der Weisse, Irish Wolfshound im stolzen Alter von fast 10, leide vor 2,5 Jahren an Altersschwäche gestorben.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Brutti, ewiger Schatten meiner Frau und bester Freund von Gandalf.
Nachdem Brutti einen Hirnschlag bekommen hatte und mit fast 15 verstarb, wollte Gandalf auch nicht mehr.
Hier hütet er unsere Schafis und Hühner   
Gandalf im Hintergrund.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ach so, Lämmchen haben wir auch immer wieder.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und eine Bartagame ist auch noch im Haus (hier als Jungtier):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schweinchen laufen auch noch rum.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IICARUS (22. September 2022)

Finde es sehr schön und auch sehr toll deine Hunde sehen zu können. Fünf Hunde zu haben ist schon sehr beachtlich, weil man auch die Zeit dazu haben muss. Ist schön, so viele Arten von Tieren zu haben. In meiner Jugend hatte mein Vater auch Hühner und Kaninchen. 

Ich hatte meinen ersten Hund im Alter von 18 Jahre auch aus dem Tierheim. Es war damals ein Schnauzer Mischling, der auch sehr schlau und gut erzogen war. In diesem Fall haben wir Balu und Buddy vom selben Züchter, da wir eine bestimmte Rasse haben wollten. Zuvor hatten wir dieselbe Rasse bereits im Tierheim gesehen, nur waren die zwei dort bereits vergeben.

Die Auflagen, die sie dort dazu aufstellten, hätte ich gar nicht gerecht kommen können. Denn man muss 14 Tage regelmäßig da sein und das Gelände war nicht geeignet für meinen Rollstuhl. Zudem hätte ich jemanden gebraucht, der mich dort hinfährt. Mit dem Züchter war es daher in dieser Hinsicht viel einfacher. Ist jetzt aber auch schon fast 5 Jahre her.

Buddy wird nächsten Monat auch 5 Jahre alt und Balu ist im Mai 4 Jahre alt geworden.


----------



## pedi (22. September 2022)

vor 3 wochen waren unsere nachbarn im urlaub, da hat mugl sich es auf deren terasse gemütlich gemacht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IICARUS (22. September 2022)

Das war damals mein Struppi. 


Damals hat er mich im Tierheim ausgewählt, denn ich schaute mir alle Hunde an und er sprang mir voller Freude entgegen und hatte direkt den richtigen Draht zu mir. Damals waren die Auflagen sehr einfach, denn ich musste dann nur ins Büro, einiges ausfüllen und konnte ihn direkt mit nach Hause nehmen. Später kam zwar dann jemand vom Tierschutzverein, der nur nachschauen wollte, ob es dem Hund gut geht.

Er war damals auch was ganz Besonderes, denn ich musste ihn nie an der Leine führen. Er hörte direkt aufs Wort und lief so lange Beifuß, bis ich ihn freigab. Das klappte auch während des Laufens, da ich damals auch oft im Wald war und selbst Ausdauer bezüglich einer von mir ausgeübte Sportart trainierte. Er war nur stubenrein und den Rest hat er sehr schnell gelernt. Angefangen hat es damals mit einfaches Ball spielen, wo er gerne hinterherlief und ich dann irgendwann zu ihm sagte "bleib hier". Er holte den Ball dann auf Kommando und das konnte ich dann später auch mit dem Beifuß und dem stehen bleiben vor dem Überqueren der Straße auf dieselbe Weise umsetzen.

Wir hatten nur ein Problem, er blieb nicht gerne alleine. Er fing dann ununterbrochen an zu bellen, bis jemand wieder zu Hause war. Zum Glück müssen unsere zwei Hunde heute nicht alleine bleiben, da ich immer zu Hause bin. Aber unsere zwei Hunde machen es dennoch gut mit, sollten sie doch mal kurz alleine bleiben müssen.


----------



## compisucher (22. September 2022)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Finde es sehr schön und auch sehr toll deine Hunde sehen zu können. Fünf Hunde zu haben ist schon sehr beachtlich, weil man auch die Zeit dazu haben muss. Ist schön, so viele Arten von Tieren zu haben. In meiner Jugend hatte mein Vater auch Hühner und Kaninchen.
> 
> Ich hatte meinen ersten Hund im Alter von 18 Jahre auch aus dem Tierheim. Es war damals ein Schnauzer Mischling, der auch sehr schlau und gut erzogen war. In diesem Fall haben wir Balu und Buddy vom selben Züchter, da wir eine bestimmte Rasse haben wollten. Zuvor hatten wir dieselbe Rasse bereits im Tierheim gesehen, nur waren die zwei dort bereits vergeben.
> 
> ...


Nun, das waren nicht alle Hunde...

Zur NALA gibt´s ne kleine Story in Bezug auf Tierheime.
Der Hund ist jener unserer jüngeren Tochter.
Zuvor hatte sie einen spanischen Mischling mit ca. 14 Jahren aus einem Tierheim bekommen.
Es war der erste Hund für sie und wir mussten erst mal checken, ob sie die Verantwortung übernehmen kann und will, denn damals war unsere Tochter  erst 11 Jahre alt
Niebla durfte aber dann nur noch ca. 2 Jahre bei uns leben und sie war totunglücklich, als Niebla an Altersschwäche starb.
Wir telefonierten erst ein paar Tierheime ab und es schien, als ob jenes bei Starnberg evtl. was passendes hätte.
Also fuhr ich an einem Samstag mit meiner Tochter dort hin.
Wir schauten ein paar Hunde an und fast zum Schluss kamen wir an einen Außenzwinger, in dem ein kleines verängstigtes Wesen saß.
Die vom Tierheim meinten, das wäre nix, weil der Hund völlig menschenscheu wäre und mit privaten Vermittlern aus Pazin über eine kleine Odyssey letztlich hierher kam und als unvermittelbar galt.
Sah meine Tochter anders..
Sie wollte ins Gehege und die künftige Nala wollte nicht mehr von ihr weg.
Der Hund hatte sofort eine Bindung zu meiner Tochter - bis heute.
Etwas fassungslos meinten die vom Tierheim, dass sie so was noch nie erlebt hätten und jeder, der sich der Nala nur näherte würde angeknurrt werden oder sie würde sich in den letzten Winkel verkriechen.
Kurzum, alle Regeln über Bord werfend, durften wir Nala am gleichen Tag mitnehmen.
Ich als Mann brauchte aber fast ein 1/2 Jahr, um Ihr Vertrauen zu gewinnen.
Andere Menschen mag sie immer noch nicht und Fahrradfahrer werden aus Prinzip vom Sattel geholt... 

Nala war aber der Anfang unseres Engagements für Tiere aus dem Balkan und von hier haben wir dann Lafayette, Gustl und John geholt:








						Die Muellhunde BiH | Projekte | THINO - Tierherzen in Not
					

THINO ist ein Verein, der sich um Tiere kümmert, die in Not geraten sind.




					www.tierherzeninnot.at


----------



## IICARUS (22. September 2022)

Eine sehr schöne Geschichte, da bekam ich schon Tränen in die Augen, so toll war sie zu lesen. Finde ich toll, dass ihr Nala solch eine Chance gegeben habt und es dann sogar so toll weiter ging.  



compisucher schrieb:


> Ich als Mann brauchte aber fast ein 1/2 Jahr, um Ihr Vertrauen zu gewinnen.


Buddy würde dich direkt angehen und sich verwöhnen lassen, er ist da sehr offen mit fremden Leuten und hat keinerlei Hemmungen. Mit Balu hingegen, der würde dich erstmal anbellen und erst wenn er dich 1-2 Tage kennen würde, würde er sich ggf. auch neben dich hinlegen und sich streichen lassen.

Jemand, der uns draußen kennt, meinte mal... Buddy ist sehr lieb, aber Balu wäre nicht so liebevoll. Hierzu sagte ich ihm... ja, aber nur weil er dich nicht kennt, mit Leuten, die er gut kennt, ist er sehr verspielt und verschmust. Balu ist sehr ängstlich und braucht auch sehr viel Zeit um vertrauen mit fremden Leuten aufbauen zu können.


----------



## compisucher (22. September 2022)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Eine sehr schöne Geschichte, da bekam ich schon Tränen in die Augen, so toll war sie zu lesen. Finde ich toll, dass ihr Nala solch eine Chance gegeben habt und es dann sogar so toll weiter ging.


Also, ich muss mal daheim am PC nach einem Bild schauen.
Da kam Nala gerade nach Hause und hat sich mit den anderen Hunden beschnüffelt.
Kam gerade die Sonne raus und genau auf sie (auf dem Bild) fiel der Sonnenstrahl.
Wie in so einem Jesusfilm.
Glaubste nicht, wenn es nicht gesehen hast...

Edit:
Wann gehts Gassi?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mittlerweile ich und Nala...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IICARUS (22. September 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Kam gerade die Sonne raus und genau auf sie (auf dem Bild) fiel der Sonnenstrahl.
> Wie in so einem Jesusfilm.
> Glaubste nicht, wenn es nicht gesehen hast...


Mit solch einer Hintergrundgeschichte passt solch ein Foto dann sehr gut dazu. 

Schön viel Platz haben da deine Hunde, wir haben nur einen kleinen Garten vom Wohnzimmer aus. Aber für unsere zwei kleine Hunde reicht der gut aus. Aber Buddy macht sich nicht gerne die Pfoten im Rasen schmutzig und geht lieber richtig draußen spazieren. In den Garten geht er nur bei schönem Wetter, um die spielende Kinder zu beobachten und auch wenn er spät am Abend nur kurz sein kleines Geschäft machen muss und keine Lust zum Hinausgehen hat.


----------



## compisucher (22. September 2022)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Mit solch einer Hintergrundgeschichte passt solch ein Foto dann sehr gut dazu.


Organisiere ich, muss man gesehen haben..


IICARUS schrieb:


> Schön viel Platz haben da deine Hunde, wir haben nur einen kleinen Garten vom Wohnzimmer aus. Aber für unsere zwei kleine Hunde reicht der gut aus.


Mei, Waldrand, Infrastruktur (Schule, Einkaufen, Behörden, Nahverkehr usw.) teilweise über 10 km entfernt
Hat alles Vor- und Nachteile.
Fast 4.000 m² eingezäuntes Grundstück, deswegen auch die Schafe, irgendwer muss das Gras erträglich kurz halten (Zeckenhochrisikogebiet).
Internet gibt nur übern Simcard-Router, bei uns liegt nicht mal Kupfer in der Straße.
In solch exponierter Lage bleibt dir nix anderes übrig, als nahezu Selbstversorger zu sein.
Daher auch die Schweinchen.
Privat gibts nur eigenhändig geschlachtetes Fleisch.
Man überlegt es sich dann dreimal, ob man heute unbedingt ein Schnitzel von "Paula" haben muss, oder ob die Nudeln mit Tomatensauce evtl. doch OK sind.
Es gab schon Winter, da sind wir zwei Wochen nicht vom Grundstück weggekommen.


----------



## IICARUS (22. September 2022)

Das ist Buddy mit einem Paket voller Hundefutter und Leckerlis. Jeden Monat kaufe ich auch Sparpaket Rocco Rolls mit Huhn oder Ente. Sowie auch Sparpaket Vitakraft Beef-Sticks.

Danach sind beide sehr verrückt. 

Buddy ist dann sehr aufgeregt und kratz am Paket herum, bis ich es geöffnet habe. Er macht es aber mit jedem Paket, was wir geliefert bekommen. Er denkt, da wäre immer was für ihn drin.  


Einmal hat er draußen jemanden mit solch einem Paket unter dem Arm gesehen und da wollte er auch hinterherlaufen. Für ihn ist dann immer Weihnachten, wenn Pakete kommen. 



compisucher schrieb:


> Man überlegt es sich dann dreimal, ob man heute unbedingt ein Schnitzel von "Paula" haben muss, oder ob die Nudeln mit Tomatensauce evtl. doch OK sind.


Glaube, da würden bei mir Nutztiere sehr alt werden. 
Das Problem hatte ich auch, wenn meine Mutter in meiner Jugendzeit Hühner oder Hasen schlachtete.



compisucher schrieb:


> Es gab schon Winter, da sind wir zwei Wochen nicht vom Grundstück weggekommen.


Wir wohnen mitten in der Stadt und sind froh eine Wohnung mit kleinem Garten bekommen zu haben. Wobei damals als wir hier eingezogen sind noch keine Hunde hatten. So macht sich gelegentlich jetzt der Garten doch nützlich. 

Wobei unsere Hunde auch nicht oft draußen sind. Sind daher überwiegend bei uns in der Wohnung und nach draußen in den Garten gehen sie eher nur dann, wenn wir zum Rauchen auf die Terrasse gehen.


----------



## compisucher (22. September 2022)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Glaube, da würden bei mir Nutztiere sehr alt werden.


So geht es uns mit den Schafis.
Die waren ursprünglich für eine duale Rolle vorgesehen, Rasenmähen und Lammkeule.
Nun gut, sie sind jetzt 14, 12 und 2*10,5 Jahre alt und die künftigen Besitzer unseres jährlichen Nachwuchses müssen uns immer versprechen, dass es keinen Lammbraten gibt.


IICARUS schrieb:


> Wir wohnen mitten in der Stadt und sind froh eine Wohnung mit kleinem Garten bekommen zu haben. Wobei damals als wir hier eingezogen sind noch keine Hunde hatten. So macht sich gelegentlich jetzt der Garten doch nützlich.
> 
> Wobei unsere Hunde auch nicht oft draußen sind. Sind daher überwiegend bei uns in der Wohnung und nach draußen in den Garten gehen sie eher nur dann, wenn wir zum Rauchen auf die Terrasse gehen.


Dafür habt ihr städtische Lebensqualitäten und Infrastruktur, die wir schon manchmal vermissen.
Hauptsache ist doch, ihr und eure Nasen fühlen sich wohl und sind glücklich.


----------



## IICARUS (22. September 2022)

Hat aber alles seine Vor- und Nachteile.

Eines der Nachteile sind manche Nachbarn, die es nicht so gut mit Hunden haben. Wir müssen auch ständig mit acht geben, sie zu beruhigen, wenn sie mal im Garten getigert werden und anfangen zu bellen. Besonders wenn sich Kinder oder fremde Leute direkt dem Garten nähern, fangen sie an zu bellen. Ist halt Revierverhalten, was sie im Garten zeigen. Draußen würden sie mit denselben Leuten herumspielen und nicht bellen. Vor allem unser Buddy ist da sehr aufgeschlossen, mit fremden Leute.

Habe da leider schon schlechte Erfahrung machen müssen.

Damals in meiner Jugend hatte ich ja Struppi aus dem Tierheim, der blieb nicht gerne alleine. Ich war damals selbst als Bäcker berufstätig und kam erst um die Mittagszeit nach Hause. Mein Bruder sogar etwas früher. Aber Struppi musste morgens gut 6 Stunden alleine bleiben, wo er ununterbrochen am Bellen war. Das ging natürlich nur eine gewisse Zeit gut und ich konnte mich innerhalb dieser 3 Jahre, immer irgendwie mit dem Hausvermieter ausreden.

Wir waren damals auch mal bei einer Hochzeit eingeladen und ich hatte im dritten Stock vergessen, die Balkontür zu schließen. Er hat es damals geschafft Feuerwehr und Polizei mit bellen herbei zu rufen und mit einem Leiterwagen sind sie in den dritten Stock gestiegen. Sie hatten Angst, dass er sich vom Balkon stürzen würde und mussten ihm sogar eine Beruhigungsspritze geben, da er dann natürlich nicht gut darauf reagierte, dass fremde Leute bei uns reinkamen. Ein Nachbar hatte sich damals ihn angenommen, bis wir zurück waren.

Ich wohnte damals noch bei meinen Eltern und irgendwann bekamen meine Eltern ein Ultimatum. Entweder der Hund oder die Wohnung. Heute hätte ich keine Hemmungen mir eine neue Wohnung zu suchen, aber damals mit 18 Jahren war ich noch recht grün hinter den Ohren.

Ende der Geschichte ist... es hat mein Herz gebrochen und ich habe mich damals auch noch nicht mal von ihm verabschieden wollen. Mein Bruder und meine Mutter haben ihn dann ins Tierheim abgegeben. Wenn ich heute noch daran denke, bricht es mir heute noch mein Herz.

*################# EDIT #################*

So, jetzt wird nicht mehr Trübsal geblasen... das ist die Freundin von Buddy. Dieses Stofftier hat er im Welpen alter bekommen und ist nicht ersetzbar. Wir mussten diesen Scharf auch schon mehrmals nachstopfen und wieder zusammen nähen. Möchte aber nicht erzählen, was er mit dem Scharf macht, denn dann wäre dieses Thema nicht mehr jugendfrei. 



Nur soviel, erinnert mich an einem Film, was ich mal gesehen habe.


----------



## compisucher (22. September 2022)

Weisst du, wie es deinem Struppi danach noch erging?
Echt blöde/traurige Geschichte...


----------



## IICARUS (22. September 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Weisst du, wie es deinem Struppi danach noch erging?
> Echt blöde/traurige Geschichte...


Nein leider nicht und das frage ich mich heute oft selber. Zu der Zeit habe ich dann meine Frau kennengelernt und wir sind dann von Pforzheim nach Köln gezogen, weil sie aus Köln kam. Meine Frau war zu der Zeit Haustiere auch nicht so aufgeschlossen. Heute ist sie aber selbst verrückt nach den zwei, die wir jetzt haben. 



IICARUS schrieb:


> ################# EDIT #################



Aber wir hatten auch mal 1990 einen Jack Rassel Terrier (Thommy), der es bei uns bis er starb, gut hatte. Danach, im Jahr 2002 bekam ich in Italien einen Schäferhund Mischling (Bobby) geschenkt. Den hatten wir ein ganzes Jahr bei uns und als wir zurück nach Deutschland kamen, haben wir ihn bei Bekannten zurückgelassen, weil sie ein sehr großes Gelände hatten. Wir wohnten damals ein Jahr in Italien und hier zurückgekommen, mussten wir die erste Zeit erst bei Verwandte unterkommen, bis wir selbst wieder eine eigene Wohnung hatten. Daher konnten wir ihn nicht mit nach Deutschland nehmen. Aber dort wo er dann war, hatte er es sehr gut, da meine Bekannten auch noch drei eigene Hunde hatten.

Die Jahre danach war ich bundesweit im Fernverkehr mit dem LKW unterwegs und so hatten wir bis auf Katzen keine Hunde mehr. Da ich heute aber in der Frührente bin, bin ich jeden Tag für meine Hunde da. 



IICARUS schrieb:


> ################# EDIT #################



Während ich hier sitze und schreibe liegt Balu links von mir und Buddy rechts von mir. 
Ach, wie süß, auf dem Bild sieht man sein Söckchen auf der Pfote.  



Gestern haben wir nachgeschaut und es sieht sehr gut aus mit der Verletzung.

Ist bereits abgeheilt, aber zum Schutz lassen wir die Socke noch ein paar Tage drauf. Balu hat aber rechts vom Schreibtisch auch sein Körbchen liegen, aber er legt sich manchmal lieber direkt auf dem Teppich.


----------



## HenneHuhn (22. September 2022)

Das hier, sehr verehrte Damen und Herren, ist Joy.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Joy ist eine stinknormale Europäisch Kurzhaar Katze (Schildpatt), die vor knapp 5 Jahren zu mir/uns kam. Die Hintergrundgeschichte ist folgende: ein paar Monate vorher war meine alte Katze Tiffy im stolzen Alter von 21 Jahren über die Regenbogenbrücke gegangen. Meine damals noch recht frische Partnerin hatte die Grumpy Old Lady da erst ein paar Wochen gekannt, dabei aber schnell festgestellt dass sie selbst Katzen auch toll findet. Irgendwann nach Tiffys Tod fing sie dann an, mir Links zu "Profilen" von zu vermittelnden Katzen des lokalen Tierheims zu schicken. Eigentlich wollte ich zunächst keine neue Katze (weniger Verantwortung, weniger Dreck, weniger Katzenhaare!!!!), aber im Laufe der Zeit hat meine Freundin mich halt weichgekocht.

Nachdem klar war, welche Rahmenbedingungen die Katze (bzw. eher: wir) erfüllen muss (Reine Wohnungskatze, kein Kitten, muss werktags tagsüber alleine sein können, entweder dedizierte Einzelgängerin oder Doppelpack), sind wir auf Joy gestoßen. Laut Profil angeblich eher zickig und wenig verkuschelt, aber gut, ich bin ja auch kein Anfänger und habe bisher fast alle meine Haustiere aus Tierheimen oder Tiernotfällen und bevorzugt die, die sonst schlechtere Vermittlungschancen haben. Beim Tierheim angerufen, Kennenlern-Termin gemacht, lief soweit gut. Und zwei Tage später haben wir sie dann abgeholt.

Und seitdem ist Joy also meine/unsere Alltagsbegleitung. Und wie es bei Katzen nunmal so ist: einmal treiben sie einen in den Wahnsinn, einmal sind sie wieder so zuckersüß, dass man bald 'nen Zuckerschock kriegt. Und von wegen, Joy sei nicht verkuschelt: bei "ihren" Menschen ist sie das definitiv! Nur sind Katzen und andere Haustiere halt keine Spielzeuge, die dafür da sind unrealistische Erwartungen seitens der Halter zu erfüllen. Ansonsten ist sie vielleicht schon minimal zickiger, als andere Katzen - besonders Frauen gegenüber, meine Partnerin ausgenommen. Aber vor allem ist sie sehr neugierig und dabei auch ziemlich dickköpfig. Besonders toll, wenn man z.B. Brettspiele oder so spielen will. Und sie entweder alles abräumt oder sich noch beim Aufbau in den Karton setzt, auf die ganzen Spielutensilien drauf, und felsenfest der Überzeugung ist, dass dies nun ihr Eigenheim sei 

Mittlerweile ist Joy 10 Jahre alt, erfreut sich guter Gesundheit (eher schwaches Immunsystem aber insgesamt sehr gute Werte und nichts Chronisches feststellbar bisher) und wir drücken alle Daumen und Zehen, dass das so bleibt. Nicht zuletzt, weil sie ein absoluter Tierarztschreck ist. Man kann sie nicht gründlich untersuchen, ohne sie in Vollnarkose zu legen. Was natürlich immer einen enormen Extrastress für alle bedeutet.

In loving memory:

Tiffy (mit 14 J. aus dem Tierheim geholt, danach war sie dann noch 7 Jahre bei mir)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sunny (mit 2 J. über eine deutsch-rumänische Tierschutzorganisation geholt, leider mit 12 zu schwer krank geworden)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Und die bestimmt zwei Dutzend Ratten die ich während meiner späten Jugend, frühen Erwachsenenalters hatte. Als regulärer Halter oder als Auffangstation für "Notfelle")


----------



## IICARUS (22. September 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Nur sind Katzen und andere Haustiere halt keine Spielzeuge, die dafür da sind unrealistische Erwartungen seitens der Halter zu erfüllen.


Das kenne ich allzu gut.

Wenn wir Gassi gehen, gehen wir manchmal bei uns hinter dem Haus durch die Grünanlage mit Spielplatz entlang und manche Eltern glauben dann... sind ja kleine niedliche Hunde und lassen ihre Kinder ungefragt zu uns gehen.



Unsere Hunde sind zwar lieb und würden den Kindern nie was tun, aber mit kleinen Kinder habe ich immer ein ungutes Gefühl. Balu ist da nicht gut darauf anzusprechen und mag keine Kinder. Er reagiert zwar nicht auf Kinder, möchte aber auch nicht angefasst werden. Das liegt daran, weil er im Welpen alter von einem kleinen Jungen ein Meter an der Leine hochgehoben wurde. Die Leine war damals am Halsband dran. Heute bekommen beide Geschirre angezogen. Das Halsband haben sie bezüglich der Steuermarke und der Marke von Tasso nur dran.

Buddy ist in seinem jungen alter mal auch von einem kleinen Jungen an den zwei Vorderläufen hochgehoben worden und hierbei hat er mich dann angeschaut, nach dem Motto... hilf mir. Ich habe damals natürlich sofort darauf reagiert. Aus diesem Grund meide ich diesen Bereich und gehe dann lieber ein Umweg von der Straßenseite.

Daher lasse ich es nicht zu, dass Kinder sich Balu nähern. Mit Buddy ist es kein Problem, wenn Kinder nur zum Streicheln kommen. Er würde dann auch einfach weiter schnüffeln gehen, hat er keine Lust mehr auf Streicheleinheiten.



HenneHuhn schrieb:


> ein paar Monate vorher war meine alte Katze Tiffy im stolzen Alter von 21 Jahren über die Regenbogenbrücke gegangen.


Ist schon beachtlich, wie alt Katzen werden können.  
Natürlich immer sehr traurig, wenn eigene Haustiere versterben.


----------



## compisucher (22. September 2022)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Unsere Hunde sind zwar lieb und würden den Kindern nie was tun, aber mit kleinen Kinder habe ich immer ein ungutes Gefühl.


Denke, man muss sehr aufmerksam bei der Erziehung sein und genau den Hund in bestimmten Situationen beobachten.
Hemmschwellen, Fluchtverhalten, Stresssituationen usw. sind höchst individuell und vor allem reagiert nahezu jeder Hund in bestimmten Umgebungen anders.

Grundsätzlich sind wir gerade bei Kindern supervorsichtig und Erstkontakt zum Rudel (auch spezielles, anderes  Verhalten als Einzelhunde) gibt es ausschließlich über Lafayette als Vorbild für die anderen Hunde (schau, das Kind tut dir nix).

Unser Lafayette hat sowohl Kindern wie den meisten anderen Hunden gegenüber eine extrem hohe Reizschwelle.
Er kommt von selbst zum Kuscheln zu Kindern, nur beim Dösen/schlafen will er absolut nicht gestört werden.

Zu Nala dürfen nicht mal die Enkelkinder näher rankommen, ihre Reizschwellenabstand ist gute 2-3 m gegenüber Außenstehenden. Sie verzieht sich bei Besuch freiwillig in das Zimmer der Tochter oder geht dann im Wald spazieren.

Sirius ist lammfromm und extrem schmusig, fast besitzergreifend, hat aber das Problem, dass er überhaupt nicht weiss, wie stark er als IrishWolfshound mit fast 80 kg ist. 
Da hat sich auspowern mit Papa bewährt. 
Danach können die Enkelkinder auf ihm rumkrabbeln und er verzieht nicht mal sein Gesicht.

Und Antares als Welpe muss noch viel lernen ist aber grundsätzlich nicht so stürmisch als sein großer Halbbruder.
Er redet viel, ernsthaft, er quatscht dich in Hundesprache (eine Art Jaulen/Bellen/Seufzen Gemisch) Minuten lang voll und hat im Gegensatz zu nahezu allen Welpen keinerlei Spielbeissreflex.
Dafür liebt er Schuhe...


----------



## compisucher (23. September 2022)

@IICARUS :
Nachtrag, hier das Sonnenstrahlbild auf Nala.
 Tochter natürlich verpixelt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IICARUS (23. September 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Denke, man muss sehr aufmerksam bei der Erziehung sein und genau den Hund in bestimmten Situationen beobachten.
> Hemmschwellen, Fluchtverhalten, Stresssituationen usw. sind höchst individuell und vor allem reagiert nahezu jeder Hund in bestimmten Umgebungen anders.


Ja das stimmt und ich bin mir auch sicher das meine Hunde da gut reagieren würden. Nur es sind Tiere und wenn sie unsanfte angefasst werden, ist immer etwas unklar wie sie dann reagieren. Es geht auch darum, dass andere meinen Hunden nicht weh tun, denn ich möchte sie auch schützen vor unangenehmen Situationen. Zum Beispiel auch vor unbekannte großen Hunden, die ich nicht kenne und ggf. aggressive reagieren könnten.



compisucher schrieb:


> Nachtrag, hier das Sonnenstrahlbild auf Nala.
> Tochter natürlich verpixelt


Schöner Effekt, der auf dem Bild zu sehen ist.


----------



## IICARUS (28. September 2022)

Buddy trägt ja momentan eine Socke, weil er sich an der Kralle verletzt hat. Heute Morgen war die Socke verrutscht und deshalb hatte ich sie ganz abgezogen. Mit dieser Gelegenheit wollte ich mir auch die Wunde nochmals anschauen. Scheint gut verheilt zu sein, es ist aber immer noch eine dunkle Kruste vorhanden und von der Kralle ist nichts zu sehen.

Die ist bündig zum Ansatz weggebrochen.
Wird daher wahrscheinlich auch eine Weile dauern, bis sie nachgewachsen ist.

Als ich die Socke ausgezogen habe, hat er sich die Socke geschnappt und mit ihr auf die Eckbank gelaufen. Dort hat er angefangen, sie auseinander zu nehmen. Normalerweise geht er an Socken nicht dran, aber hier hat er wohl was Besonderes empfunden.


----------



## Micha0208 (28. September 2022)

Hier mal ein Bild von Balou`s erster (oder zweiter) Stunde in der Welpengruppe. Finde es süß wie er da schon so erwartungsvoll zu mir hochsieht:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und so groß ist Balou jetzt schon. Gestern beim Waldspaziergang aufgenommen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IICARUS (28. September 2022)

Ach, der ist ja süß.. 

Unser zweiter Hund heißt auch Balu (Balou).
Anscheint haben wir den Namen immer falsch ausgeschrieben. 

Müsste ich mal im Impfpass korrigieren.


----------



## Micha0208 (28. September 2022)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Unser zweiter Hund heißt auch Balu


Das war mir schon aufgefallen .
Deine Schreibweise 'Balu' ist glaube ich sogar gängiger.
Ich habe mich aber für 'Balou' entschieden, weil mir die Schreibweise besser gefällt.

Im Alltag interessiert es natürlich null, wie ein Hundename geschrieben wird.
Hauptsache der Hund hört auf seinen Namen und das ging bei Balou zum Glück erstaunlich schnell .

Obwohl er auch schon den Spitznamen "kleiner Prinz" von meiner Frau bekommen hat


----------



## IICARUS (28. September 2022)

Das stimmt, habe ich auch bei uns gut sehen können, dass sie relativ schnell auf ihre Namen reagieren.


Micha0208 schrieb:


> Deine Schreibweise 'Balu' ist glaube ich sogar gängiger.


Meinte meine Tochter auch dazu.


----------

